

Reddit, Twitch, and Imgur have created a research partnership called DERP - chton
http://www.theverge.com/2014/8/19/6044403/derp-research-partnership-launched-by-reddit-twitch-imgur-fark-stack-exchange

======
onuryavuz
Dear DERP, I need one question to be answered : "Why cats?"

